# Besuch der bayerischen Landesgartenschau 2014 in Deggendorf



## meinereiner (11. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein paar Bilder, die ich gestern auf der Landesgartenschau in Deggendorf gemacht habe.
Natürlich nur solche, die im Zusammenhang mit diesem Forum einen besonderen Bezug haben.
Also Bilder die was mit Wasser zu tun haben.
Leider gab es nicht sehr viele Wassergärten, bzw. Gärten in denen Wasser vorkommt.
Na ja, das kann man den Deggendorfern irgendwie nachsehen. Die hatten ja leider 2013 genug mit Wasser zu tun.

  Der Bachlauf in den Teich
  Ein paar Kois. Und wer genau hinsieht, wird auf einigen Bildern auch ganz kleine Kois sehen.
  Noch ein paar Kois
  Und noch welche
  Zusammen mit der Seerose
  Übersicht mit Bachlauf
  Der formale Teich mit Stören (am unteren Eck sieht man noch etwas vom zweiten Stör)
 Und nochmal der formale Teich in der Übersicht (aber nur der hintere Teil)

  Ein 'Quellstein' (na ja, sind ja eigentlich mehrere Steine)

  Und von dem Quellstein geht es in den Bachlauf.


----------

